# Malawi stocking for Juwel trigon 350



## jonnymorgs (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

just about to start stocking my Juwel trigon 350 corner tank with some Malawis hopefully.

I have coral sand as the substrate and about 1/4 tank is taken up by ocean rock all up the back for caves etc.

Running the standard juwel internal filter and a large canister filter on the tank.

I have been reading alot about Malawis and realise that I will have to overstock, however I seem to get conflicting views on the numbers.

I want to hopefully have a varity of species such as Rustys, yellow labs, fuellebornis, taiwan reefs, etc but I have also read this may not be possible in a corner tank.

Basically any ideas on stocking level and type of fish I can have??

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This tank is a triangle with back two sides 34" and 48" across the front. But I don't think you can count all 48" because the corners are acute I assume.

Almost like a 36" cube cut in half diagonally.

I think I would avoid labeotropheus and taiwan reefs. A big crowd of Pseudotropheus saulosi would look great!

You could probably do labs and rusties too. 1m:4f of each.

It's an awkward shape to stock because with the Malawi being territorial, a long tank fits more fish.


----------



## jonnymorgs (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply,

did you mean to mis 1/4 rustys and 1/4 labs with a crowd of Pseudotropheus saulosi?

Also I was toying with the idea of maybe 4-5 frontosa and a few alto calvus. I know the frontosas will get too big eventually but should be able to keep them for a number of years before going bigger or selling them on?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I think this is basically a single species tank with some limited other options. So Saulosi or Labs/Rusties but not both. Three species would work in a 48" x 12" rectangle tank.

I don't know the growth rate of fronts, but I do know that they prefer a calm tank.

So if you want to go Tang instead of Malawi a pair of calvus would work. Not sure how many or what size fronts you could grow out with them.


----------

